# Diesel Unlimited??!!!!!!!!



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just cruisin around CI's site and noticed ANOTHER new Diesel line comin out!!! This time it has a Honduran Ligero wrapper and some mixed filler it seems!!! Could we have another AJ winner on our hands??? 4 sizes...count me in!!! Anyone tried these or seen these yet???


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I saw those yesterday browsing through the site. Curious to try one out.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Wish these new cigars would come out with smaller sizes. I don't know why they always have to be massive.

I've yet to try a normal diesel.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

I am quite pleased with the Unholy Cocktail, and well stocked I might add, but I must try any new blend they bring out.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Wish these new cigars would come out with smaller sizes. I don't know why they always have to be massive.
> 
> I've yet to try a normal diesel.


I have a few of the shorty's but haven't tried them out of fear of getting knocked on my arse from it :lol:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Aficionado82 said:


> I have a few of the shorty's but haven't tried them out of fear of getting knocked on my arse from it :lol:


Yeah they smoke like a Robusto though. Robusto's are as big as I go these days.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I've yet to have anything from the Diesel line yet but plan on trying the original. I've also wanted to try the Man O War Virtue...I just keep forgetting LOL


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

The prices are much lower than I was expecting, ill be getting a box when these come out.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

That's a thick ring gauge. 54 on the robusto is the smallest. Actually, at 5.5" long and 54 rg, that's bigger than most robustos I usually like.


I have yet to try the original. It's on my "to do" list. lol


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Jeez! Another one to add to my "must try" list.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been wanting tot try these for a while. Mostly the shorty. Just waiting for a deal to come up. Mix 5er would be prefect.


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

oh boy, im excited. I love the unholy and am going to jump all over these.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I too love the UC and the Shorty...gonna probably pick up a 5er of each size of these...unless I win the lottery, then I'll get a box of each!!! They should be good tho.....


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> I too love the UC and the Shorty...gonna probably pick up a 5er of each size of these...unless I win the lottery, then I'll get a box of each!!! They should be good tho.....


Hmm, might have to do some box splits on this one. No better way to get 5ers of each size on the cheap. Just need a few more people to get in on it, probably something to discuss more seriously once they actually hit the market.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dread said:


> Hmm, might have to do some box splits on this one. No better way to get 5ers of each size on the cheap. Just need a few more people to get in on it, probably something to discuss more seriously once they actually hit the market.


I'd be down for a split. :mrgreen:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> I'd be down for a split. :mrgreen:


+1 me too.

I loved the UC but haven't had a chance to try the Shorty even though I love Pit Boss :r

These could be a real winner


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd be interested in trying a couple of these, since I liked the Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

HMMMM I need to try the others first.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dread said:


> Hmm, might have to do some box splits on this one. No better way to get 5ers of each size on the cheap. Just need a few more people to get in on it, probably something to discuss more seriously once they actually hit the market.


You read my mind brother...lets talk when they hit the mkt...!!


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Dread said:


> Hmm, might have to do some box splits on this one. No better way to get 5ers of each size on the cheap. Just need a few more people to get in on it, probably something to discuss more seriously once they actually hit the market.





DeeSkank said:


> +1 me too.
> 
> I loved the UC but haven't had a chance to try the Shorty even though I love Pit Boss :r
> 
> These could be a real winner


Down to split a box - actually need to pick up the Shorty Ltd as well - blend is supposed to be a bit more packed - power, flavor, bit more complex.

The unlimited just looks amazing. I do enjoy AJs stuff...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Boxes in stock on CI!

Diesel Unlimited - Cigars International

Im buying a box tomorrow

I didnt realize how much of a monster the churchill is, 7x58!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have to get me some! The UC's are awesome...and I need to try the Shorty as well! If anyone has had one...please give us a review...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

quo155 said:


> I have to get me some! The UC's are awesome...and I need to try the Shorty as well! If anyone has had one...please give us a review...


Theres a review of the shorty in the review section right now


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dread said:


> Boxes in stock on CI!
> 
> Diesel Unlimited - Cigars International
> 
> ...


Dude, get the toro's...I never have enuf time for a Churchill!!!!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd be more interested in a 5 pack than a box right now. Will have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Dude, get the toro's...I never have enuf time for a Churchill!!!!


Definetly the Toro is the one Im going for, those churchills are too damn ridiculous for me. And Im actually not a huge fan of belicosos either so the toros are the easy choice for me. Too bad the robustos arent in stock because that is probably the best size. 5.5x54 is always a winner it seems.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

why don't you guys do a box split to see if you like them. 4 people, five pack for each.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

louistogie said:


> why don't you guys do a box split to see if you like them. 4 people, five pack for each.


I'd be willing to do a split :rockon:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

At the price Im just going to go for a whole box, their a steal to begin with. Once the robusto hits the market Id definetly be down for a box split to try the smaller size but 20 6x60 cigars for $80 made by AJ Fernandez? If these are half as good as they sound on paper Ill be pleased.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, you just cost me $86.45. That's what a box of Diesel Unlimited (beli) costs with shipping from CI. There are 20 in this box not 30 like my favorite Unholy Cocktail contains.


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

is it just me or is naming a cigar after a stinky fuel just unappealing?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

ke4mcl said:


> is it just me or is naming a cigar after a stinky fuel just unappealing?


When I first saw the name I thought it was a cigar for the clothing company


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

ke4mcl said:


> is it just me or is naming a cigar after a stinky fuel just unappealing?


it should make you feel more manly and rugged when you smoke them!


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

It is my guess that the cigar manufacture wants consumers to buy for the quality and flavor of their cigar, not some Cubanesque name. Then the strange name will get around and will never be confused with anything but their cigar.
A friend gave me a small box of a cigar called the Flying Pig as an expensive Joke (I'm 420 lbs). They were the best cigars I ever smoked. When I bought a box myself, I found out that they were the most expensive I had ever purchased. They are worth it. 
The Diesels are so good and cheap I can afford to smoke them every day. Delightful!


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

i think im taking a trip to CC's today so i might just try to burn some diesel if they have it.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

I've got a box on its way, the d.6 (toro) - we'll see if I can get a review up or not. I thoroughly enjoy the UC; of course its no comparision to a CC or a God of Fire but! I do very much enjoy the blend. Especially all the espresso and chocolate, lovely.

Also have a box of shortys comming soon. Anyhow find a difference between the shortys and the UC? Supposed to be a difference, just not sure how minor...


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

i love the uc's. i will be looking for a 5 pack of these asap.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Toros are on backorder already, I didnt get a chance to order mine. Was going to do it today, I highly doubt they sold a few hundred boxes in a matter of days without even giving the headsup by email or headline on the homepage of CI that they were available so they definetly did not get many boxes of the toros apparently. Hopefully they get a real shipment in soon.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got an email back from CI, theyre unsure of when the Toro will be back in stock. That really blows.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea, saw that too...sux ass!!! Well, just gives me more time to save for them....


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im up in the air on what i want now, some PDR 1878's or some Diesel Shortys to hold me over till their back in stock.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

I just received my box of Diesel Unlimited Belicose and am letting them sit out for a while before I try one. The pictures lie, the ring is still on the foot. I Will let you know how they taste in a while.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Everything in stock, that didnt take long. I might get the robustos, thats a size I think id prefer.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dread said:


> Everything in stock, that didnt take long. I might get the robustos, thats a size I think id prefer.


I just ordered a 5 pack of the robustos. They should be here Wednesday. Shoot me a PM and I can send out a couple your way if you want.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't wait to try these... I just ordered some UC's though so I'm gonna have to wait a week or so til payday.. I am loving AJ's blends though.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Just ordered a box of toros, should be here tomorrow


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

I think they are going to be very good. Key word: going. They need rest/age, and probably at _least_ a month's worth.

I'd suggest dryboxing one or so and then setting the rest aside for a bit. Its a bit grassy and "new" tasting.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Box came in today, will be smoking one tonight


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Turtle said:


> I think they are going to be very good. Key word: going. They need rest/age, and probably at _least_ a month's worth.
> 
> I'd suggest dryboxing one or so and then setting the rest aside for a bit. Its a bit grassy and "new" tasting.


I just opened up the 5 pack I ordered and definitely got that grassy smell. I'll set one in my humi to smoke either tonight or later on in the week and the rest will rest for a while.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Just lit one up, very little spice. Thats definetly suprising, its also suprisingly smooth. Not a bad start for a green cigar. I smoked a LGC Serie R No.6 last night for comparison purposes, the guys at cigar.com said the Diesel was better than the LGC. Thats a bold statement so Im putting it to the test.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Solid 2 inch ash right now, holding strong


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dread said:


> Just lit one up, very little spice. Thats definetly suprising, its also suprisingly smooth. Not a bad start for a green cigar. I smoked a LGC Serie R No.6 last night for comparison purposes, the guys at cigar.com said the Diesel was better than the LGC. Thats a bold statement so Im putting it to the test.


Would you say these would benefit from some down time in a humi?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Aficionado82 said:


> Would you say these would benefit from some down time in a humi?


Absolutly, 99% of cigars do. But in my opinion they are completly smokable right off the truck. Im only 2 inches in though so theres still a ways to go before I can make a solid judgement, but so far so good.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

2/3's through, very ****ing nice


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Cigars.com has a sampler of all of them. I'm thinking abut picking it up.

http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=861


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

My Final Thoughts?

I have 19 more so Im not basing my final thoughts on just 1:nono:

Keep an eye out for an official review in the future


----------

